# help for multilingual translation

## abidou

Hi, 

In june 2005, we will organize, in Morocco, a World Medical Congress. To promote it, we have made a website and wish to welcome all the visitors in their own langage. So we need to translate and to wrote this sentence in the langages bellow:

"We will be happy to welcome you" meaning "it will be a pleasure to receive you"

could you please help us ?

thanks a lot !

LANGAGES

Birman, Danish, Farsi, Finland, Hebrew, Japanese, Kurdish, Malaysian, Neederlands, Norvegian Bokmal, Romanian, Serbian, Swedish, tagalog Filipino, Thai, Vietnamien, Yoruba and Zoulou

I'm sorry for the mistakes but my native langages are french and arabic and it's difficult for me to write in english

thank you for your comprehension

abidou

----------

## sethleon

Hi,

here is my contribution:

in thai it is:

```
เราการต้อนรับคุณจะสุขใจ
```

EDIT: I think it is correct, anyway I could let it check my thai girlfriend and teacher.

----------

## abidou

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> here is my contribution:
> 
> in thai it is:
> ...

 

thank you very much

i think you said ขอบคุณคะ  or ขอบคุณครับ

in my native langage its "choukrane"

----------

## sethleon

Ok, I am going to ask my girlfriend tomorrow.

She is a perfect thai teacher, if something about it is incorrect

she will tell me   :Wink: 

Anyway I will inform you about.

----------

## abidou

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> Ok, I am going to ask my girlfriend tomorrow.
> 
> She is a perfect thai teacher, if something about it is incorrect
> 
> she will tell me  
> ...

 

thanks

----------

## Flammie

Is this one sentence all you need?

In Finnish it would be "Toivotamme teidät ystävällisesti tervetulleiksi", I assume this level of formality will be needed, ie. it addresses recipients in plural form like in French you would say "nous vous bienvenons" or something like that, my French's a bit rusty  :Embarassed: 

----------

## garo

In Dutch (Nederlands) it is : "We zijn blij u te kunnen ontvangen"

C'est "We zijn blij u te kunnen ontvangen" en Neerlandais (Nederlands)

----------

## abidou

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Is this one sentence all you need?
> 
> In Finnish it would be "Toivotamme teidät ystävällisesti tervetulleiksi", I assume this level of formality will be needed, ie. it addresses recipients in plural form like in French you would say "nous vous bienvenons" or something like that, my French's a bit rusty 

 

Don't worry for your french. The essentiel thing is that i can understand what you said or wrote. I can't just realize that with a machine, i'm connected with people of all the world and that we discuss and translate sentences just like if we are in a Café. It's fabulous !

I would like to ask for a precision : is the sentence written in finnish or there is another way to write it ?

Thank you very much for your help - choukrane jazilane in arabic

----------

## abidou

 *garo wrote:*   

> In Dutch (Nederlands) it is : "We zijn blij u te kunnen ontvangen"
> 
> C'est "We zijn blij u te kunnen ontvangen" en Neerlandais (Nederlands)

 

thank you very much for your help

can you tell me if the sentence is written in dutch or if i had to write it another way ?

choukrane - merci !

----------

## Flammie

 *abidou wrote:*   

> I would like to ask for a precision : is the sentence written in finnish or there is another way to write it ?

 

Yes, it's the sentence in Finnish as it is most often written. It might have a slightly different meaning, but not that much as it would matter.

----------

## abidou

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Yes, it's the sentence in Finnish as it is most often written. It might have a slightly different meaning, but not that much as it would matter.

 

thank you for all

----------

## sethleon

ok I just let my girlfriend correct it, here it is (corrected):

```
เรยินดีต้อนรับทุกท่าน
```

have fun with your polyglott (multi lingual) website   :Wink: 

----------

## abidou

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> ok I just let my girlfriend correct it, here it is (corrected):
> 
> ```
> เรยินดีต้อนรับทุกท่าน
> ```
> ...

 

thank you very much and your girlfriend too !

if someday you need a translation in arabic or french, just ask

see you

----------

## abidou

I still need

 *Quote:*   

> LANGAGES
> 
> Birman, Danish, Farsi, Hebrew, Kurdish, Malaysian, Norvegian Bokmal, Romanian, Serbian, Swedish, Vietnamien, Yoruba and Zoulou
> 
> 

 

thank you for your help

----------

## sethleon

I could ask another friend of mine, he lives in Malaysia,

maybe he can translate   :Wink: 

EDIT: I ask him if he comes online, I hope today

----------

## abidou

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> I could ask another friend of mine, he lives in Malaysia,
> 
> maybe he can translate  
> 
> EDIT: I ask him if he comes online, I hope today

 

thank you Sethleon, you are a real good friend !   :Laughing: 

----------

## pandaxiongmao

I'll help you with the Malay translation, it would be like this:

 *Quote:*   

> Selamat Datang

 

----------

## abidou

 *pandaxiongmao wrote:*   

> I'll help you with the Malay translation, it would be like this:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Selamat Datang 

 

hello,

can you tell me if it is written with malay alphabet or if i have to write it another way

thank you very much for your help

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Malay uses the English alphabet ( A - Z letters ).

----------

## abidou

 *pandaxiongmao wrote:*   

> Malay uses the English alphabet ( A - Z letters ).

 

thank you  :Wink: 

----------

## sethleon

ok malay is done, I will just look for a translation tool   :Wink: 

----------

## sethleon

I am happy to tell you that I found a website: http://translation.service.online.fr/

that translates texts to ...

so I just sent an email to ask for a free translation   :Very Happy: 

----------

## madman

pandaxiongmao >> English uses LATIN alphabet  :Smile:  (you probably mean "Latin" but called it "English"  :Smile: )

----------

## pandaxiongmao

 *madman wrote:*   

> pandaxiongmao >> English uses LATIN alphabet  (you probably mean "Latin" but called it "English" )

 

Thanks for the correction.

----------

## abidou

I still need

LANGAGES

Birman, Danish, Farsi, Hebrew, Kurdish, Romanian, Serbian, Vietnamien, Yoruba and Zoulou

thank you for your help

this forum is really the best one i ever seen. you are all fabulous !  :Wink: 

----------

